# Flyer poles



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

What kind of poles does everyone use to hang there flyers and what length?


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

We use 3-6 foot steel poles. Have tried much much higher, but didnt make a difference and took up alot of space in the trailer. Hundreds of geese killed over em just fine last fall and some already this spring. Just my $.02


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

1/2" conduit at lowes $1.27 . 10' lenths cut to what you want.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i went to macs and 1/4 inch steel rods easy to get in the ground and heavy duty i run a dozen or so 10ft then 15-20 3-6 ft


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

I use some steel and some fiberglass. The FB moves really well in days when its not super windy.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got a few fliers on 5 foot fiberglass rods. I love the motion. I've also used 1/4" steel rods too.


----------



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

where do you get the fiberglass poles at?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

legband45 said:


> where do you get the fiberglass poles at?


Tile markers, or marking flags are popular. Mine are the kind that installers use for pulling cable above ceilings. I get old ones from work after they get beat up or the metal male/female connectors break off.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

legband45 said:


> where do you get the fiberglass poles at?


I ordered mine from a kite store online.


----------



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

The electric fence fiberglass 1/2 inch rods work well for me .


----------



## FingerlakesFowlers (Feb 25, 2012)

My buddy's parents have bamboo growing in their back 40, we use those they work awesome and have excellent movement. If you can get your hands on them I recommend them!


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

what about feather flyers? just got 4 to add to spread and looking around the garage and wondering.


----------



## snowgetter1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I use 5' 1/4" fiberglass. They also are great stakes for decoys when cut in half. The link also has bamboo up to 8'. I just ordered 100 5' this year and total was $90.00 with shipping.

http://www.midwestvineyardsupply.com/products.asp


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I just bought 6' fiberglass 1/4" poles at Big R store for $3 each. They were for bicycle flag poles.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.goodwinds.com/merch/list.sht ... fiberglass


----------

